# Mixed Breed Puppy- what do you think this is??? Doberman? Rottweiler? Labrador?



## Carolyn-3

Hello,
I am considering adopting what I think is a female dobie mix from a local rescue shelter. Can anyone help me identify if this is litter is a doberman or a rottweiler mix? The shelter does not have information on her breed, she came from a litter of 8 pups, with half of them having dobie markings and half being all black.

Photos of her and some of her littermates are posted here:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t275/carolyn-3/brandi3.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t275/carolyn-3/brandi2.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t275/carolyn-3/abby.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t275/carolyn-3/conanm.jpg

I want to get a sense of what breeds she is, so I can determine if she's a good fit for our family.

thank you VERY much, I really appreciate it!!
Carolyn


----------



## Snowshoe

At this point, it's really too early to tell. I'd bet that they're a lab mix of some kind, truthfully. 

These are rottie pups: 









These are dobie pups: 









Looks like that pup could be a dobie/ lab mix. He/she doesn't have the rottie build or head.


----------



## sillylilykitty

after comparing the pictures from the OP and from Snowshoe it looks like those pups are dobbie/lab mix!


----------



## lovemygreys

I'd guess dobe/lab


----------



## Carolyn-3

*Thanks everyone! You know your dogs!!*

So I spoke with the shelter manager and she had some additional information on the litter. Turns out the mom was a black lab, and they don't know who the dad was. So KUDOS for calling out the lab mix in her, that's impressive!

She also told me that they photos were taken at 7 weeks when they left their mom, so they're a little younger than I had thought. 

Thanks for your help, I'm going to adopt her. I look forward to seeing what she grows into. Whatever mix she ends up being, I'm sure to love her just the same

p.s. the photos were great!


----------



## Jaylie

I'd say that she was lab from her mom, and then her dad mighta been both dobie and rott. 

Congratulations on adopting her! She is SOO CUTE!! I pray that you guys will become BEST of friends!


----------



## Carolyn-3

*Re: Mixed Breed Puppy- what do you think this is??? Doberman? Rottweiler?*

Hello again,
Thought you might enjoy some pics of her at growing up. She's so lean and leggy we're thinking she's definitely lab/dobie. Whatever she is she's stolen our heart!


----------



## Kaylee

She is so cute! She definately looks like doberman/lab mix.


----------



## Tess&Coco

I can't see the piccies...


----------



## Carolyn-3

Sorry, the new pics didn't get loaded correctly. Here they are


----------



## Tess&Coco

Ah! She's gorgeous! Her markings are similar to Coco's, just black-and-tan instead of chocolate and fawn. Here's one of Coco at about 3 months.. she's a choc lab crossed with a german shorthaired pointer. For a long time I wasn't convinced about the pointer bit and thought she must have some dobie along the line, but she has grown up to have a pointer head!


----------



## Cliffhaze Donner

*The dog looks like a dobermann cross rottie I think... but It could be a lab. He is super cute tho =)  *​


----------



## Carolyn-3

Tess,
Coco is beautiful! I LOVE the eyes. What a stunner!


----------



## Tess&Coco

Coco says thanks!  

Keep us posted with your pup's progress...


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky

I think I'd say Rottie cross Lab.... but it's really hard to say. She sure is cute.


----------



## SunSiberians

She's really gorgeous! She does look like a lab-dobie cross. She's so perfectly proportioned and marked that she looks like a new pure breed all together!


----------



## Jen D

I can't get over the length of those legs! She is so cute, I am glade you rescued her she looks so happy.


----------



## tphelan

She looks identical to my puppy who is half Rott quater lab and qtr doberman. Her dad was rott and lab and her mom was rott and doberman


----------



## annadee

Such a cutie! I love that she looks like a lab but has dobie colouring and markings.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Holy grave digging batman. 
Lol


----------



## Teds-slave

I think lab rottie mix


----------



## Carrieso

Adorable! I know it's been awhile since this post but wanted share a similar experience. My girls look very similar. I knew their mom was full lab but the dad was a mystery. The shelter thought they were half dobie as well and as they grew they were very long legged and lanky. I had a DNA test done (it doesn't really matter to what breed but I had recently lost a beagle to a common cancer for that breed and wanted to know specific illnesses to monitor for) and was surprised to find rottie instead...besides 50% lab, they had a 7% match to rottie and 5-6 other breeds at smaller amounts. I'll try to attach some pics but mostly have them laying down (the only time they lay still long enough to photo). Lilly is choc and fawn and Maggie is black and tan. Lilly looks more dobie and Maggie more rottie. Here's a small album https://picasaweb.google.com/108692907017055011885/Cutest?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCIrJ8qjYk5iR2AE&feat=directlink


----------

